# MFK Diaphragm Calls - Get some and start stacking fur!



## DesertGhost (Nov 6, 2010)

Hey guys, I have a bunch of calls ready to ship right now. If you need to get some of these calls, now is the time to get them. They make great Christmas Gifts for yourself or your buddy! I will be going through several parts of Utah this week and will have the calls with me. I will be in Richfield Utah, Cedar City Utah, Las Vegas Nevada before returning to the Phoenix area. If you are going to be in the area, save yourself some shipping and pick them up in person!!!

These calls are going to win SEVERAL competitions this year, hopefully the first will the Arizona State Calling Competition. With the big competition in Waco Texas in April!!!

Call 'em, KILL 'em, Stack 'em!!!

MFK Game Calls - Made For Killing!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Pics / pricing? Is MFK a spinoff of TC?

I haven't tried diaphragms in a few years. I loved the sound but they made my nose itch like crazy from the vibrations. I'd like to try them again though. Give me some details... I am "local".


----------



## DesertGhost (Nov 6, 2010)

Chris,

MFK Game Calls IS TC Custom Calls. We just recently changed the name. As for pricing, the individual calls are $10 each, the combo set (comes with 2 Reed Pup Howler, Double Slash Distress, and V-mouth Distress) are $28 each, and the newest call we have is called the Pup Screamer (freakin awesome!) is $15 each. Packaging and Shipping is $3.

I have several of each call:

3 Reed Adult howler
2 Reed Pup howler
Single Slash
Double Slash
V-Mouth
Tie Cut (very limited supply right now - more on the way)
Fanf Cut (limited supply right now - can have more within about a week)
Pup Screamer


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

I need to hook up with ya. You'll be traveling on I-15 and I'm 5 minutes away.


----------



## DesertGhost (Nov 6, 2010)

Weasel, PM Sent.


----------

